# 2017 Rogue Sport Fault Codes/Sensor Location



## whodgson (Mar 31, 2020)

I have fault codes showing on my 2017 Rogue Sport. P0546 and P2018 (Exhaust gas temperature sensor). I would like to make this repair myself but I am having trouble finding where the actual sensor is to see if it's just a loose connector, a broken wire or if I need to replace the whole sensor.

Can anyone help with this? TIA


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The P0546 indicates that there is a malfunction related to the exhaust gas temperature sensor circuit. It should be located in front of the CAT.

The P2018 fault code is caused by a malfunction of the Intake manifold runner control valve position sensor/curcuit. The sensor is connected to the front end of the valve shaft; the Intake manifold runner control valve is integrated to intake manifold. It should be located at the front of the engine.


----------



## whodgson (Mar 31, 2020)

rogoman said:


> The P0546 indicates that there is a malfunction related to the exhaust gas temperature sensor circuit. It should be located in front of the CAT.
> 
> The P2018 fault code is caused by a malfunction of the Intake manifold runner control valve position sensor/curcuit. The sensor is connected to the front end of the valve shaft; the Intake manifold runner control valve is integrated to intake manifold. It should be located at the front of the engine.


Thanks. It looks like I typo-ed. I should have said P2081, not P2018.


----------



## whodgson (Mar 31, 2020)

How difficult should replacing the sensor be? Is it something I should be able to do easily in my driveway or do I have to dismantle half the car to get to it?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You would have to jack up the front of the car to access the sensor. It should be somewhere between the exhaust manifold and the CAT.


----------



## Jlether (8 mo ago)

whodgson said:


> How difficult should replacing the sensor be? Is it something I should be able to do easily in my driveway or do I have to dismantle half the car to get to it?


Did you locate? We're you able to replace? Have same 2 codes coming up on same vehicle


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Number 3:


----------

